# Got a new XD and didn't mean to.



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

For the first time in about 6 months the wife and I were able to spend the day together without the boy. She had decided last week she wanted to go to the gun range to practice up on her shooting. I of course said WOO HOO!, so off we went yesterday. She was shooting her Taurus pt111 and I asked her if she wanted to shoot my M&P. She was having trouble hitting consistently with the pt111, I think due to the long trigger pull, I have a pt111 and have the same trouble. She decided she liked the size of the Taurus but really liked the trigger better on the M&P, so I took her Taurus to the front of the store and traded it in on a new Springfield XD 3inch. This should have fixed everything for her right? Wrong, the mag with the grip extension pinched her ring finger and she thought it kicked harder, and she hated the short mag because she could not put her pinky on it. She said she liked the Taurus better, so I gave the XD a try, I had held them before and really liked the 4 inch but I didn't think I liked the 3 inch, that was until I shot it. I instantly fell in love with it. I hit almost as well with it as I do with my M&P. I had been in the market for a 3-inch auto for a few months now but could not decide what I wanted. My wife decided she liked to shoot my Sigma, M&P and the Taurus,
better, and wants a pocket pistol when she gets her CHL. So I instantly inherited the XD. After 200 rounds of Blazer and 50 Hornady TAP, I was happy enough with it's reliability I determined it ready for carry which was great, it comes with a holster and extra mag holder, so it is already in my conceal carry rotation. I ordered some Pierce mag extensions last night and will make a new holster for it, maybe this weekend. 
All in all my date day with my wife ended even better than I planed on. I did however have to go clothes shopping for 3 hours yesterday afternoon and to a french restaurant but I just went to my happy place in my head and I was fine.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

You sly devil. :smt029


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Nice woman you have there. :smt041


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Congrats on the purchase. I have one of the baby Glocks, but I like the feel of the baby XDs better.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Great story! The last line made me laugh. 

Which side of DFW are you at?


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> Great story! The last line made me laugh.
> 
> Which side of DFW are you at?


Fort Worth


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


>


What Shipwreck said.:supz:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

My digital camera is with the wife at the Texas Rangers game right now I will post some pics tonight.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Maximo said:


> My digital camera is with the wife at the Texas Rangers game right now I will post some pics tonight.


Kewl, another Rangers fan!

We lived in Dallas for 8 months (02-03), and we had an apartment about 5 minutes North of the stadium. We hated the traffic, and I hated working for the probation dept there, so we moved back to College Station. But, I enjoyed the stadium.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Maximo said:


> Fort Worth


Me too. What ranges do you go to?


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> Me too. What ranges do you go to?


I usually shoot at Elk Castle.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Nice place. Unfortunately, they close early. 6:00 I believe and they are not open on Sundays. 

For late shooting in Fort Worth, try On Target in Benbrook. They are open Sat/Sun till 9:00, I think. Winchester Gallery on Lancaster/820 is also open late. I think 8:00. The Shooters Club on NE28/I-35 is also open on weekends till 7:00 PM.

See you at the range!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Maximo said:


> I did however have to go clothes shopping for 3 hours yesterday afternoon and to a french restaurant but I just went to my happy place in my head and I was fine.


I'd gladly trade 3 hours of clothes shopping and a French restaurant for the hoops I have to jump through to get a new gun. :minigun:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Here. I finally got my internet service back after the phone repair guy downed my line while fixing my neighbors line. So here are some pics.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That first pic is really nice


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

What kind of holster is that in the 1st pic???


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> What kind of holster is that in the 1st pic???


Maximo special. I made that one yesterday.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Maximo said:


> Maximo special. I made that one yesterday.


Very Nice!!! Hobby or do you sell 'em too???


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Very Nice!!! Hobby or do you sell 'em too???


Both. I usually make myself one and make a couple more for auction.


----------



## nike98t (Jun 13, 2006)

I've got 4 xd's besides my new springer 1911 they are my fav


----------

